# EPDM liner



## Laurens34 (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear all,

Does anyone know of a company that sells EPDM pond liner in the Setubal area? I have tried local suppliers but so far to no avail.

Many thanks,

Lau


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

When faced with this kind of requirement I normally revert to my known sources and ship in rather than trying to find a reseller and I doubt if there is a converter anywhere near, even in Porto.

Portuguese sun is not a friend of rubberised sheet and in my experience the locals would go for a PE product and try to protect any exposed material or depending on the size required buy in a vac formed semi rigid liner or construct from glass fibre.

If it is to be EPDM then ship in from UK or Holland


----------

